# Looking for land near Gwinnett County



## Buck1480 (Mar 30, 2016)

My name is Andrew Little and I'm a certified wildlife biologist with a Bachelor's, M.S., and Ph.D. in wildlife management. I currently work as a research scientist with a focus on white-tailed deer and wild turkey, and habitat management. I'm currently looking for a club/lease near Gwinnett County for the 2016-2017 hunting season. I'm an avid bow and rifle hunter and would be glad to assist a club/lease with property management.


----------



## Buck1480 (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm still looking for potential hunting properties near Gwinnett County.


----------



## NorthGaAire (Jul 7, 2016)

See pm


----------

